# Neighborhood snow contract help



## Kency (Sep 19, 2018)

Hey all I was wondering is there anyway y'all could help me out with a price for the snow removal for this neighborhood?

All the stuff highlighted in red is what needs to be plowed and it's only the streets no side walks and no salt needed.

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks like about 12 linear inches of plowing.

You'll have to talk to
@Mark Oomkes about that small section of roadway in the middle of the lake.

You're going to need to provide a lot more information to revive any quality help here


----------



## Kency (Sep 19, 2018)

It's about 3.5-4 miles of roadwaysin the neighborhood.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm bizzie...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

With the information provided. Roads are usually by the hour. $125.00 per.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Where?
What are the specs?
I doubt it's removal...
Salt/Sand?
To the side filling in drives, or to the ends?
Whats the Frequency Kency...?


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

No salt on neighborhood roads?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Look like Trumps profile opening up his mouth at the UN.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Plow Lord made a funny...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Plow Lord made a funny...


Think he is into the liquor already today....Him and Ryan must have went out to lunch together


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Kency said:


> It's about 3.5-4 miles of roadwaysin the neighborhood.


How long will that take you to plow


----------



## lawnboy (Jul 28, 2000)

Where do you live? How much snow do you average a season? How long do you see this taking you to do in a normal snow fall 2 to 4 in. How long in a 4 to 6in storm? Seasonal pricing or just per push?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

lawnboy said:


> Where do you live? How much snow do you average a season? How long do you see this taking you to do in a normal snow fall 2 to 4 in. How long in a 4 to 6in storm? Seasonal pricing or just per push?


Lane width, curb / gutter, paved or dirt/gravel,and type of equipment also plays in to the pricing


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Me thinks the bird may have flown the coop.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Me thinks the bird may have flown the coop.


Could have...... but maybe someone else will learn to give a few more details in the future.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Could have...... but maybe someone else will learn to give a few more details in the future.


 He did not hear what he wanted too. Just expect you to price it out and that's it.


----------

